# Mirrored closet door



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got a picture of the type of door so we can see what your seeing?
https://www.pinterest.com/explore/painted-glass-windows/


----------



## brelyle (Sep 4, 2016)

Not able to post picture. Just standard sliding mirrored closet doors. In great condition, so I do not want to replace the whole thing, but I just want to cover those mirrors.


----------



## christoff (Feb 26, 2008)

Glue some 1/8" white hardboard on them and repaint or glue some fancy wainscoting panels on them


----------



## tdurett (Dec 1, 2016)

You could always put some peel and stick wallpaper over them. Would be inexpensive and probably the easiest...


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

You would want to make sure whatever you choose would stand up to the humidity. If you are still following this thread, google "Window Film." I've used this stuff on a window in a shower and was very happy with it.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I think the window film is the way to go. I have used it on a bathroom window to render it opaque and it survived the humidity.


----------



## LagunaBeachRent (Nov 19, 2016)

Why do you want to cover the mirrors? What are you trying to accomplish in the space? Do you want the cover to be entirely decorative (tile) or functional (chalk paint)?


----------

